# Rolex Girl & BigM (Mrs Bond) Here's 1 4 U



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

MrBond seems to be the only man on this forum that i recall showing his partners watches;

This is my good ladies choice...... Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice Omega, Andi.  Very feminine and pretty.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

rolexgirl said:


> Nice Omega, Andi.  Very feminine and pretty.


 It was her choice for her 40th several years ago now.She always was a girly girl and knew exactly what she wanted.My rubbish camera doesnt show the MOP dial and diamonds very well.

Ironicaly whilst i have wasted hundreds in the last few years trying to find THE one myself she remains happiest with her Omega.....


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Awww, that's nice.

Best to you both,

RG. x


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Omega - in a similar (but much more wallet friendly) vein I recently picked up this for my better half...


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> Nice Omega - in a similar (but much more wallet friendly) vein I recently picked up this for my better half...


 VERY nice!! The Bulova Super Seville watches are great.I had a daydate version myself

(without the ice)and they really are a largely overlooked gem;great style and choice :thumbup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As I have said several times before Big M isn't Mrs Bond 










She used to wear this one all the time but stopped as it clashed with all that cheap Primark & New look stuff she wears :lol: :lol:

I prefer this one though


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> As I have said several times before Big M isn't Mrs Bond


But she's got a wedding ring on, Bond!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rolexgirl said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > As I have said several times before Big M isn't Mrs Bond
> ...


She has her husband to thank for that, I'm just her bit of fluff Toy Boy on the side


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> rolexgirl said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Toyboy?????! :lol:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice necklace!


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

ANDI said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Omega - in a similar (but much more wallet friendly) vein I recently picked up this for my better half...
> ...


And a blatant Rolex day-date rip off homage


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

stefano34 said:


> Nice necklace!


It doesn't appear to be a pearl one.

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rolexgirl said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > rolexgirl said:
> ...


Absolutely !!

Hard to tell but Big M is older than me so Toy Boy I am :lol: :lol:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

At the risk of straying back on topic ^_^... here's one from my lady.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

bobbymonks said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > Retronaut said:
> ...


She's more likely to be amused by the prospect of some sucker paying thousands for one that looks like hers.... :taunt:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

This is how we go out on the town for a good time...



















Been waiting for a good thread to post these.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Picked this up for Mrs. Rog last year...after she liked the pocket watches I bought...a Victorian ladies Pocket watch in solid 9ct gold, which she wears on a long guard chain round her neck as a pendant.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> This is how we go out on the town for a good time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW,lots of striking details here,that delta Ventura style watch is most unusual.Your good lady has simular taste in rings to my wife. THE GUN!!(Colt) looks REAL;if it is it must be de-act or a peculier obsolete calibre.....very interesting


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Just a cheapy Kahuna on a trimmed down rubber. The Mrs loves it though:










She also has this Seiko (JDM only) that needs a service:










Mark


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

The gaffers oddments

Goer beater wears this a lot had it a couple of years










Ingersol that gets worn occasionally










Smiths cocktail watch posh occasions










There are a few more that I haven't photographed plus a couple of mine that get borrowed

Kev


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

My other half has more watches than I have.

Here are three - a Timex Electric bought NOS, a Jean Pierre from RLT and a RLT710.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ANDI said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Likely a .32 ACP. Popular with ladies and storekeepers, back it the day.

Later,

William


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Picked this up for Mrs. Rog last year...after she liked the pocket watches I bought...a Victorian ladies Pocket watch in solid 9ct gold, which she wears on a long guard chain round her neck as a pendant.


Wow Roger, this is beautiful. Mrs Roger is very lucky!

RG x


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to be single at the moment,so i don't have a partner to show off the watches, 

but i've got three ladies heirlooms,all bought in Watches of Switzerland.

Aunties Rotary...










Nana's 9ct Bentima star..



















And another of my Grandmothers..

Omega Geneve.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Her ladyship is wearing this at the moment - when she can remember to wind it...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

frogspawn said:


> Her ladyship is wearing this at the moment - *when she can remember to wind it...*


Hmmm .... winding is a bit of an issue here as well


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

My good wife took a liking to my speedmaster some time ago and now I can't get it off her wrist.....


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

That's a nice ladies watch. Could you tell me the model number please. Thanks. Paul.



Retronaut said:


> Nice Omega - in a similar (but much more wallet friendly) vein I recently picked up this for my better half...


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Dusty said:


> My good wife took a liking to my speedmaster some time ago and now I can't get it off her wrist.....


 Hmmm,If she likes the Speedy so much then look out mate,that Tudor chrono you have is so beautiful it too would look just as good on the Mrs wrist :thumbup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

ANDI said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > This is how we go out on the town for a good time...
> ...


Thanx guys. Pretty proud of all - the Wife, the gun, and the watches (including the ring)

Yes, it is an old production Colt. In .25ACP semi-auto dating to about 1972, if I remember. Fully engraved and gold inlaid. The craftsmanship looks to be factory or even better grade. Things are quite different over here (in the States). We take it out ~2-3x/yr and shoot it! Nothing's a Safe Queen in the MA household.

She thought the "Lizard Look" nail polish maybe a little over the top - I told her it suited her! Being over the top that is..., not a lizard!

I do enjoy the Vulcain Cricket Alarm NOS with that wild prismatic blue dial, thanx again. Hers is a Hilton with that deco design - she just loves it too. With the original strap - try to find another one of these. She doesn't understand that she needs to wind it every time she wears it... women!! Not you, RG!

Robert



William_Wilson said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > THE GUN!!(Colt) looks REAL;if it is it must be de-act or a peculier obsolete calibre.....very interesting
> ...


And, Gentleman gamblers and for prowling the streets at night. I don't think the late 60's early 70's were "back in the day". Gawd, I hope not!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Mechanical Alarm : Stupid of me ,i should have looked at your location 

Fire Arms laws in the UK have prohibited keeping Part 1 handguns for many years now.

20yrs ago i belonged to a gun club and have used .22 auto pistol and .38 S&W combat revolver :hunter: (tried clay shooting with shotguns too but didnt like it so much)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh boy ..................

picking up some roadside weeds on the tour a week ago










others


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

James said:


>


Makes me think of the film "Invasion of the Bee Girls". 










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


My uncle kept a 32 in his cash register, back in the 20's and 30's.









Later,

William


----------

